

Ask HN: Anybody use BancBox? - mattm

We are currently researching solutions for setting up a marketplace payments system (ie. we collect money, send to customers and keep a percentage).<p>I've come across BancBox (http://www.bancbox.com/) and surprisingly there is almost nothing on HN about this startup.  Does anyone have experience using them?<p>For all the love Stripe gets on HN, I'm surprised (and a little concerned) that there is virtually nothing about this service.
======
joshbaptiste
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=bancbox](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=bancbox)

~~~
mattm
Thanks but that's not very helpful. I tried that and it's why I posted to ask.

------
mahmoudimus
(co-founder of Balanced here)

Have you looked @ balancedpayments.com? We nail the marketplace payments
system out of the box.

~~~
mattm
Yes I looked into it but unfortunately you're US only.

